# M3 vs F150 SVT in 1/4 mile run



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

can u believe it..these two are actually very close in the 1/4 mile run.

http://www.car-stats.com

2001 Ford F-150 Lightning 13.8sec
2002 BMW M3 - 13.2sec


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes.  Considering what sort of engine the F150 has....


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

The critical question is: Which is more likely to blow up doing it??


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

The F150 is impressive for a performance truck. To my knowledge, it's the only truck that comes off the lot w/ that kind of performance. Nothing that Dodge or Chevy has can compete with the Lightning stock vs stock. Except maybe an old school Typhoon or something, but I think that's still a 14 sec truck. Any stats?


----------



## BMW330CIM3 (Aug 26, 2002)

at the track they run low 14's, havent seen them run 13's. By the way 13.2 and 13.8 are not really that close, thats a big difference.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

and the truck will never be able to handle as good as the BMW can..:thumbup: on the track or on a mountain road.. i think it will be significantly slower...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey guys, do you remember this video?

F-150 Lightning vs. E46 M3: http://media.racingflix.com/videos/drag_racing/Lightning_vs_02M3.WMV

Interesting outcome.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Good run on video, though I'd be willing to be that either the Lightning wasn't stock, or the M3 driver couldn't drive. But nevertheless...good run!


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

M3Inline6 said:


> *Good run on video, though I'd be willing to be that either the Lightning wasn't stock, or the M3 driver couldn't drive. But nevertheless...good run! *


Yeah, with the S/C on the Lightning, more boost is a very cheap and easy mod. Still incredible for a 2-tonne truck, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

That video don't show the times?!! :dunno: :dunno: 

My friend ran his 2001 M3 and got 13.8 with DSC turned on!


But watching that video brings up a question. For the 1/4 mile where you try to match the exact time you write down...... wouldn't SMG transmission win that competition every time???

:dunno:


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

People put too much emphasis on the machine. A manual M3 would beat the SMG M3 w/ equally capable drivers (though only slightly)!! It's all about the driver! Though I consider the SMG transmission impressive, I still think it takes the fun out of acquiring true *skill* if the transmission software does all the work for you.


----------



## D///Mill (Apr 2, 2002)

*Lightnings will make you work! ...*

I drag race quite often (not in my "///M coupe") and I've never seen a new Lightning run slower than 14-flat. Most run high-13's, but I saw a brand new one go 13.50's bone stock with only 700 miles on the engine (still had the paper temporary license plate). The motors are VERY conservatively rated at 385hp ... ditto for the new s/c'd Mustang Cobra rated at 390hp. (I saw one a new Cobra pull 115 mph(!) at 12.79 easing it off the line, just last week ... again, all stock.) So much for acceleration ...

As far as handling, there was a new Lightning at Laguna Seca last April when I ran my S52 Coupe. The only mod was better brake pads/rotors (understandable) and he was turning 1:57 laps, and that's with my 200 lb. brother riding with him doing the timing! That's damn impressive for a 2-ton+ truck, huh? (BTW ... my best was a 1:50.6)

So, watch out you new M3 owners. You're gonna hafta work a bit to stay ahead of those Lightnings. And ... IF they're modded at all ... you'll be lookin' at their tail lights! FYI


----------

